# where to buy clear plastic shoe boxes for killifish



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

where to buy clear plastic shoe boxes for killifish?

Thanks.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

carbonlist said:


> where to buy clear plastic shoe boxes for killifish?
> 
> Thanks.


Home Depot sells them for a dollar for each box with a lid.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Canadian Tire sells them as well under the K.I.S (keep it simple) brand. Comes with lid and check for sales often on them.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

If you're looking for the clear as glass polystyrene ones, they stopped making them some time ago. The currently available ones (polypropylene, IIRC) are nowhere near as clear.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I was looking for something close to glass...I know it's the more expensive type. I'm willing to spend around 5bucks each...but they're hard to find. Any additional help would be nice


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

You might try giving Frank at Frank's a call if he's still in town. He's probably the biggest killifish guy in the city, something like 600 tanks 5 gallons or less he told me. Depending what you want it for there are also these awesome little clear boxes you can get at the dollar store sometimes called critter cages that might work for you.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Worth a shot as I'm going from memory but check Can.T or better yet a large Loblaws super center and check the tupperware isle you may find something clear there to what you want tho it may be more vertical then horizontal I think but I've not checked those isles in a long time.


----------

